# Wading booties



## flatzcrazy

Hey all!
Would like some opinions on wading booties.
Thanks in advance


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I always have used the Simms zip ones. Really like them. You could always use dive booties for an inexpensive option


----------



## flatzcrazy

nativejax said:


> I always have used the Simms zip ones. Really like them. You could always use dive booties for an inexpensive option


Yeah, I was looking at them, how’s the foot support?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Simms Zip-Its. They are a great price, very durable and the support is great.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

flatzcrazy said:


> Yeah, I was looking at them, how’s the foot support?


The Simms zip its have way more foot support than a scuba zip bootie. If you are going to be in them for longer than just a short hop out of the boat I would go with the Simms


----------



## flatzcrazy

Th


Smackdaddy53 said:


> Simms Zip-Its. They are a great price, very durable and the support is great.


Thanks!
Like all three of those qualities. Had a pair of the old Calcutta’s that just killed my feet after spending all day in them!


----------



## Barbs_deep

flatzcrazy said:


> Hey all!
> Would like some opinions on wading booties.
> Thanks in advance


First off, where are you wading and what is the bottom ?

For a mostly sand bottom with shells, seagrass, and occasional rocks I really prefer the Simms Zip it booties. They are far superior to the Orvis Christmas island bootie and the typical world wide sportsman type booties (these are made by multiple companies with different logos). The Zip it booties paired with a pair of Simms wading socks are a really tough combo to beat. My feet are tough and i actually prefer going barefoot but I will say that these booties helped me go a lot further on an all day wade (8-10 hours) and miles walked.


----------



## Chad Cohn

This is a quandary that I have as well. I currently use the scuba looking ones and they're OK for a little bit but I had been looking at the Soft Science boots. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## crboggs

Zippits all the way.

I've waded the pancake flats in Oahu, the sand/oyster flats here in Tampa, and the limerock bottom in Ozello in my pair and they are still going strong.


----------



## flatzcrazy

Barbs_deep said:


> First off, where are you wading and what is the bottom ?
> 
> For a mostly sand bottom with shells, seagrass, and occasional rocks I really prefer the Simms Zip it booties. They are far superior to the Orvis Christmas island bootie and the typical world wide sportsman type booties (these are made by multiple companies with different logos). The Zip it booties paired with a pair of Simms wading socks are a really tough combo to beat. My feet are tough and i actually prefer going barefoot but I will say that these booties helped me go a lot further on an all day wade (8-10 hours) and miles walked.


Guess i should have put this in my original post!
I fish a lot of varied terrain, crushed coral flats to grass flats occasionally crossing an oyster bar, so the strength of the soles is a definite concern. I was also wondering if the sizes run true with the Simms? I have read that some brands tend to run a bit large.


----------



## Barbs_deep

flatzcrazy said:


> Guess i should have put this in my original post!
> I fish a lot of varied terrain, crushed coral flats to grass flats occasionally crossing an oyster bar, so the strength of the soles is a definite concern. I was also wondering if the sizes run true with the Simms? I have read that some brands tend to run a bit large.


For that bottom, these should be perfect although the oysters might shorten the life on them. I wear a size 12 in everything and i found the size 12 Zip its to be just a hair too snug on the toes. I ended up with size 13 booties and the simms wading socks. Without the socks I feel that they would be slightly too large. I am being picky though as they don't come in half sizes.


----------



## Zika

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/cabelas-flats-boots.62142/#post-547874


----------



## flatzcrazy

Zika said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/cabelas-flats-boots.62142/#post-547874


Thanks but a little to large, interesting option though!


----------



## [email protected]

I have Soft Science 'The Fin' boots - they've been great so far, but I mostly wade in rivers. Very comfortable, and I've hiked miles in them with no problems. Was able to find them for just $41.


----------



## Zika

flatzcrazy said:


> Thanks but a little to large, interesting option though!


Not sure if Cabela's still offers this style, but you might check for your size. I've had a pair for 10+ years and they're great on all bottom types. Good ankle support, too, for those unexpected holes or soft muck.


----------



## ashotwell

[email protected] said:


> I have Soft Science 'The Fin' boots - they've been great so far, but I mostly wade in rivers. Very comfortable, and I've hiked miles in them with no problems. Was able to find them for just $41.


I have great success with Soft Science Terra Fins. Wide box, durable, really comfortable. Use them in marshes in North Carolina.


----------



## krash

Can't comment on wading boots, although I wear the cheap neopreme dive bootys with a hard rubber bottom in B-Bay and other than farmers foot tan line they work. I would not try them at Choko, I try not to wade there, as the oysters would tear them up.

I can say I have Soft Science Fins, shoes not boots, and they are very much generous a footbed fit and I find them actually dangerous in a wet situations on uneven surface. When that removeable soft sole is wet and you need off balance traction your foot slips around in the forward end of the shore.


----------



## bryson

I typically just wear an old pair of running shoes. What's the advantage of boots? Ankle protection? More secure fit?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

bryson said:


> I typically just wear an old pair of running shoes. What's the advantage of boots? Ankle protection? More secure fit?


They are made for wading. I don’t know about you guys but there are lots of days where I’m wading nearly the whole day, not just jumping out for 30 minutes. Tennis shoes do the trick but it’s kind of the same reason I don’t fish in jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Chad Cohn

I've heard of some wearing old school Converse high tops.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Chad Cohn said:


> I've heard of some wearing old school Converse high tops.


I used to wear Chuck Taylors as wading shoes growing up, they worked great. Lots of guys did this before there were such a thing as wading boots on the market. I have a buddy that wears snake boots over his waders in winter for wading on shell and also during the warmer months to mitigate stingray jabs.


----------



## crboggs

bryson said:


> I typically just wear an old pair of running shoes. What's the advantage of boots? Ankle protection? More secure fit?


Dunno about the others, but I like the extra thickness of the Zippit soles when I am creeping over oyster bars...also the toe protection from kicking things...


----------



## Pierson

I bought a pair of the Simms Zippit booties back in like 2010. The never saw a rinse off and lived in the bed of my truck. They still work and I use them as a spare pair to this day. Bought the new ones above maybe 3 years ago. The thick sole and toe protection is awesome, however, they are already falling apart. The wet suit material on the heel where it meets the rubber has torn clear through. I actually took decent care of these compared to the old ones. The soles are great but the wet suit material is failing quickly. Kinda wish they just made the whole damn thing out of hard rubber.

That being said, I'm still going to buy another pair. The cheap alternatives have maybe a 12 month life span and aren't nearly as comfortable.


----------



## crboggs

I rinse mine and store them in my garage with the canoe, sup, etc so they don't get beat up by the sun/heat. They've held up. No issues with them parting at the sole. Of course I may have just jinxed myself...


----------



## flatzcrazy

crboggs said:


> I rinse mine and store them in my garage with the canoe, sup, etc so they don't get beat up by the sun/heat. They've held up. No issues with them parting at the sole. Of course I may have just jinxed myself...





Pierson said:


> I bought a pair of the Simms Zippit booties back in like 2010. The never saw a rinse off and lived in the bed of my truck. They still work and I use them as a spare pair to this day. Bought the new ones above maybe 3 years ago. The thick sole and toe protection is awesome, however, they are already falling apart. The wet suit material on the heel where it meets the rubber has torn clear through. I actually took decent care of these compared to the old ones. The soles are great but the wet suit material is failing quickly. Kinda wish they just made the whole damn thing out of hard rubber.
> 
> That being said, I'm still going to buy another pair. The cheap alternatives have maybe a 12 month life span and aren't nearly as comfortable.


Hey Pierson
Having had a couple of pairs, have you had any issues with shoe size?


----------



## timogleason

The Zipits Run a hair small to size I think. At least mine did. If you wanna spend the big money their Flats Sneakers etc. are really awesome but super heavy duty. I used to wear them and they were awesome but you needed the overpriced Simms Socks with them. Super comfy and heavy duty!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pierson said:


> I bought a pair of the Simms Zippit booties back in like 2010. The never saw a rinse off and lived in the bed of my truck. They still work and I use them as a spare pair to this day. Bought the new ones above maybe 3 years ago. The thick sole and toe protection is awesome, however, they are already falling apart. The wet suit material on the heel where it meets the rubber has torn clear through. I actually took decent care of these compared to the old ones. The soles are great but the wet suit material is failing quickly. Kinda wish they just made the whole damn thing out of hard rubber.
> 
> That being said, I'm still going to buy another pair. The cheap alternatives have maybe a 12 month life span and aren't nearly as comfortable.


Lifetime warranty...get on their website, fill out the form and send them back. You’ll get a new pair for shipping cost.


----------



## Pierson

flatzcrazy said:


> Hey Pierson
> Having had a couple of pairs, have you had any issues with shoe size?


 Definitely run small. I would go up a size.


----------



## Pierson

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lifetime warranty...get on their website, fill out the form and send them back. You’ll get a new pair for shipping cost.


Oh nice! Checking that out now.


----------



## jonrconner

I like the Simms, dive boots are terrible on any bumpy surface, you can feel every little pebble. Size wise they definitely run a little small, any tightly woven padded sock will work underneath.
JC


----------



## SomaliPirate

I've always done Chucks because that's what I had. Also when they dry out you can hit the gym and squat and deadlift in them.


----------



## cmdr_boomer

I started with a pair of Bass Pro wading shoes and the zippers lasted a year. Went to the SIMMS four years ago and they're fine.....and I could probably take better care of them!


----------



## Chad Cohn

SomaliPirate said:


> I've always done Chucks because that's what I had. Also when they dry out you can hit the gym and squat and deadlift in them.


BOOM


----------



## Scrather

I had a pair of hard soled booties that were functional but after two hours in them my feet would ache bad because they were too narrow. This winter I read every advice article I could find on flats wading shoes. At the end I decided to get a pair of converse high tops. One limit was there was no where near me I could actually try on the zip it’s, and I didn’t want to wind up with something that didn’t fit.


----------



## RaspberryPatch

Go for the SIMMs, but as sizing appears off, buy in store to fit. 

My wife has a women size 6 foot which SIMMs does not support. Her first Seadoo boots did not last 3 days. Her current Akona Scuba boots is on year 2, but general waterboots are not as durable as SIMMs.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Scrather said:


> I had a pair of hard soled booties that were functional but after two hours in them my feet would ache bad because they were too narrow. This winter I read every advice article I could find on flats wading shoes. At the end I decided to get a pair of converse high tops. One limit was there was no where near me I could actually try on the zip it’s, and I didn’t want to wind up with something that didn’t fit.


I had the same problem, if you have a wide foot forget about the Simms. I bought a pair of the new design Shimano flats wading boot and they are super comfortable, way, way better than the crap boots they sell at BPS.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Anyone have these? Ill be in the Exumas in a few weeks would like to try and wade some flats while I'm there.. Besides that Ill never wear the booties again.

https://www.amazon.com/Hodgman-1337...ay&sr=8-1-fkmrnull&tag=googhydr-20&th=1&psc=1


----------



## jsnipes

Exumas you should be able to go barefoot. Can’t beat that


----------



## RaspberryPatch

yes, especially in the softest flats in the exumas - barefoot is better, as it is better to adjust your footing as you sink in.


----------



## ifsteve

Simms Flats Sneakers. More support than any of those booties type. Yup more money for sure.


----------



## Chad Cohn

Anyone use the Frog Toggs wading boots? Saw them at Academy this weekend and I like the looks of the soles because the appear that they would do well with our oyster beds. They also had some Everlast boots on sale too but the soles seemed a bit soft, same with the soft science boots.


----------



## Macho_Man_From_Taco_Land

Everlast - cheap, durable and protects the top of your foot


----------



## sidelock

jsnipes said:


> Exumas you should be able to go barefoot. Can’t beat that


That has got to be the dumbest advise ! Even the slightest cut from a sea shell not to mention something more serious will most probably result into an infection and ruin your trip.


----------



## jsnipes

Live a little!


----------



## fishnpreacher

sidelock said:


> That has got to be the dumbest advise ! Even the slightest cut from a sea shell not to mention something more serious will most probably result into an infection and ruin your trip.


Ruin your trip, or worse. I lost a friend to the flesh eating bacteria picked up in the Gulf....Mobile area if I remember correctly


----------



## jsnipes

wading barefoot in the bahamas on pure white sand is not dangerous. y'all are crazy


----------



## fishnpreacher

jsnipes said:


> wading barefoot in the bahamas on pure white sand is not dangerous. y'all are crazy


To each his own. Just not for me


----------



## ifsteve

There are zero realistic reasons to wade barefoot. But y'all knock yourself out.


----------



## sidelock

ifsteve said:


> There are zero realistic reasons to wade barefoot. But y'all knock yourself out.


I respectfully disagree ! There is one reason but only one and that's "STUPID" and it is very realistic


----------



## jamie

For Oysters and coral I’d recommend something other than the booties. I like the Simms booties a lot. But they get pretty beat up on costal and oysters. I like the Simms sneakers for the sharp stuff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sidelock said:


> I respectfully disagree ! There is one reason but only one and that's "STUPID" and it is very realistic


Pussification


----------



## BobGee

Chad Cohn said:


> This is a quandary that I have as well. I currently use the scuba looking ones and they're OK for a little bit but I had been looking at the Soft Science boots. Anyone have experience with them?


I have the soft science boots and I don’t like them because, for me, the zippers are on the wrong side. I want to be able to cross my legs to get at the zipper. But I’m not as flexible as I was 40 years ago. 
I can get better support out of a lot of wading boots by putting Superfeet insoles in them. Remove the factory insole and replace it. Expensive but worth it if you’re wading all day. Works in Montana too.


----------



## BobGee

bryson said:


> I typically just wear an old pair of running shoes. What's the advantage of boots? Ankle protection? More secure fit?


Yes and yes.


----------



## slewis

https://www.orvis.com/p/christmas-island-bootie/2hn5

I use these in the Bahamas for the occasional conch in case I'm not paying attention to where I'm walking. Couldn't be happier with them for the use case. If I was going to be walking across a bunch of coral, I'd go with the Flats Sneakers more than likely.


----------



## Backwater

I've had the older Orvis Christmas Island (tan ones) and they seem to do good. Tho over the years, the outer covering of the neoprene started to tear in spots and started looking raggity (maybe cause I was too hard on them  ). So I pitched them when I picked up an older pair of Simms Zippit, like what Pierson had. Those did well and I also picked up a cheaper pair of World Wide Sportsman Christmas Island knock-offs for a buddy to use, as well as a few clients and a backup for me. In the mean time, one of my buddy swore by these tan Magellans he used and I was thinking about picking up a pair, when my Simms grew legs and walked off about 3yrs ago. Funny thing is, those cheap tan WWS BPS booties are still going after 14yrs and I keep forgetting to buy something new. I might check out the Zippit II's again, but wondered how they will hold up.

Funny thing about barefeet. Back when I was young, bold and probably dumb, I use to wade with barefeet here in Florida and where ever else (many places in the Caribbean, no matter if it was grass flats or sand. Sure back then, I'd have an old pair of tennis shore, boat shoes or slip ons if I was wading around oysters or rocky areas, even tho I'd get cuts on my ankles. Of course, we learn and wise up as we get older. But still today, like what Jsnipes mentioned, if I'm beach fishing or wade fishing a pristine clear sand bar or a sugar soft sand flat in gin clear water, way clear of any issues like rocks, shells, coral, etc., there is nothing like kicking those wade shoes of and easing thur the sand flat stalking that special fish. It's like mono e-mono! MAkes me feel like I'm on vacation! It's like a good Zak Brown Band song!


----------



## Backwater

bryson said:


> I typically just wear an old pair of running shoes. What's the advantage of boots? Ankle protection? More secure fit?


Keeps the sand and grit out of your feet and toes!


----------



## Paul Chancey

I have an old pair of felt soled wading boots i tried out on a grass flat that sunk right in. I'm thinking snowshoes to keep on top of the mud or stay in the boat


----------



## State fish rob

Orvis boot. w zipper


----------



## hipshot

Paul Chancey said:


> I'm thinking snowshoes to keep on top of the mud or stay in the boat


Funny you should mention that; I've often wondered how that would work. Unfortunately, protecting my reputation as _The World's Greatest Procrastinator_ has precluded any relevant research into the issue.......


----------



## Pierson

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lifetime warranty...get on their website, fill out the form and send them back. You’ll get a new pair for shipping cost.


Just to check back in here, I sent my booties off to Simms. They sent them back to me and said that "the booties have reached the end of their life and the issues were due to wear and tear."

Not that that's unfair, I guess their lifetime warranty is for manufacturing defects only. I did use the hell out of these booties but they have fallen apart considerably. The offered me 25% off a new pair, which I will likely use .


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pierson said:


> Just to check back in here, I sent my booties off to Simms. They sent them back to me and said that "the booties have reached the end of their life and the issues were due to wear and tear."
> 
> Not that that's unfair, I guess their lifetime warranty is for manufacturing defects only. I did use the hell out of these booties but they have fallen apart considerably. The offered me 25% off a new pair, which I will likely use .


They are likely getting like everyone else in the industry and will lose their ass if they replace everything people send in. I am die hard Simms and will support their products because they are pretty much the best out there. 
Good report, 25% off is legitimate!


----------



## Pierson

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are likely getting like everyone else in the industry and will lose their ass if they replace everything people send in. I am die hard Simms and will support their products because they are pretty much the best out there.
> Good report, 25% off is legitimate!


I agree completely. I keep buying more and more products from Simms and their stuff really is top notch.


----------



## BobGee

Pierson said:


> I agree completely. I keep buying more and more products from Simms and their stuff really is top notch.


I used to live in Montana and fished about 150 days a year in Simms waders / boots. Simms always provided outstanding customer service whenever anything needed repair. It’s hard to beat Simms products and service.


----------



## MRichardson

ifsteve said:


> Simms Flats Sneakers. More support than any of those booties type. Yup more money for sure.


Yup. Where I am, stingrays are an issue. Where I often visit, it's coral. I figure get one pair that can handle anything. I don't really fish anywhere that I'd just wear a bootie.. don't feel that protected by neoprene. If it's just grass/sand (and no rays) I just wade barefoot. Crazy, I know.


----------



## bw510

I’d like some info on the orvis Christmas Island if anyone has them 
I’d prefer the Simms but they all say they run small and I wear a size 14-15 and they stop at 14 so that’s too close if they run small 
Orvis seems to run big from what Ive read and they only go up to 14 as well but hoping they would fly for a upcoming trip to grand cayman 
I do have the flats sneakers but don’t feel like lugging those monsters on the trip 
They would take up half my carry on..


----------

